# Any female ratties in Southern Nevada?



## PopBinkyBrux (Apr 22, 2014)

I have two does under a year old who would love to expand their mischief!
Feel free to contact me if you have does in the Las Vegas area.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

I am helping to rehome a group of babies that were dumped off on my vet, and there are 8 does available (PEWs and black/white hoodies, between 4 and 6 weeks old). I live in Oregon, but I'll be driving to Las Vegas in June if you can wait a few weeks!


----------

